# Wireless NIC lost

## mayhew

my ipw2200 was being recognized by NetworkManager, wcid, wpa, and the system (accessable via eth1) until I 

```
emerge -C NetworkManager
```

then my eth1 vanished. 

i was using evdev but than emerged udev (unintentional) 

questions 

1: how/should do i safely remove udev

2: how can i revive my wireless nic (ipw2200)

----------

## khayyam

mayhew ...

It probably hasn't disapeared but been renamed to something other than the expected eth0. I'm somewhat confused as to how you might have emerged udev with eudev (that is what you ment isn't it?) installed, they both share virtual/udev, and so eudev would block udev.

So, there are many ways you might approach this, you can do one of two things, go with the current udev and rename your net.${IFACE} to the new interface naming schema, or, unmerge systemd-udev and re-merge eudev (with rule-generator useflag enabled, which is the default) and have eth0 back ... three methods ... its begining to sound like the Monty Python's Spanish Inquistion sketch ... you can read the udev upgrade guide and have systemd-udev rename by one of the other schemas available .... oyyy-yo-yoi.

... amongst our weaponry are such diverse elements as fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, an almost fanatical devotion to the Pope, and nice red uniforms—oh damn!

best ... Cardinal Fang

----------

## mayhew

I knew i should have written down how, but the problem was solved. I believe all i did was reactivate the modules for the wifi card, by placing them at the end of the module load list. idk why this worked but the cricis is over and wifi is back up.

----------

